# Rekursives durchlaufen von XML-Dokumenten



## TJava (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich folgende Dokumtente auslesen kann:

main.xml Hier werden Tests alle aufgerufen
[XML]<testgroup name="Autotest_Alle">
  <testgroup>regressions_tests.xml</testgroup>
  <testgroup>bug_tests.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.1.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.2.12.xml</testgroup>
</testgroup>[/XML]

version 10.1 kann wieder testgroups enthalten oder testcases

[XML]<testgroup name="V10.1">
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_1.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_2.xml</testgroup>  
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_5.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_4.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_6.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_7.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_8.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_9.xml</testgroup>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_10.xml</testgroup>
</testgroup>[/XML]

Auch hier könnenwieder Testcases enthalten sein.
[XML]<testgroup name="version_10.2.12">	
	<testcase>test.au3.xml</testcase>
	<testcase>test.au3.xml</testcase>
	<testcase>test.au3.xml</testcase>
	<testcase>test.au3.xml</testcase>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_11.xml</testgroup>
</testgroup>[/XML]


version_10.1_teil_10.xml

[XML]<testgroup name="version_10.">	
	<testcase>test.au3.xml</testcase>
	<testcase>test.au3.xml</testcase>
	<testcase>test.au3.xml</testcase>
	<testcase>test.au3.xml</testcase>
	<testgroup>version_10.1_teil_12.xml</testgroup>
</testgroup>[/XML]


Bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin. Gibts dazu eine Lösung?


----------



## TJava (12. Mai 2011)

Hat sich schon erledigt!
sollte ich noch Probleme habe mache ich den Thread noch mal auf.


----------



## schlingel (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn wenn du deine Lösung mit uns anderen teilst? Dann könnte der nächste der mit XML seine Schwierigkeiten hat gleich was lernen.


----------

